# Castle Hill Home brew Competition 2013



## Bribie G (4/6/13)

According to the venerable Castle Hill Show Society, this year's home brew comp will be: "The 2013-14 Competition is scheduled to be held on 24-25 August, 2013"

Somewhat deafening silence on the forum here. With August sneaking around before we know it and thus only about ten weeks to go, hardly even enough to do a respectable lager, what's happening this year?


----------



## barls (4/6/13)

stus last post about it. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71555-what-nsw-comps-are-on-this-year/?p=1030822

i believe he’s organising sponsors to provide prizes.
it should be the same categories as last year.


----------



## jaypes (4/6/13)

Noice

I have a few entries that I would like to put in this one


----------



## Mikedub (4/6/13)

cool, need some critical analysis, my neighbor telling me he likes my beer is no longer giving me the sounding board I need,

just about to brew a Belgian pale (single) but not seeing it in the categories, wondering if I could I slip that in as an oatmeal stout?


----------



## barls (4/6/13)

under the bjcp its 16b
dont know what it is in the aabc though


----------



## Mikedub (4/6/13)

cheers Barls


----------



## Barry (5/6/13)

The BPA is under Pale Ales 6.4


----------



## black_labb (12/6/13)

Hic! i dun care, C.R.A.F.T, Hic!
Moore Beeer-Moooore BEEEERR Hic!


----------



## Madmatty (14/6/13)

It this NSW Comp 2013 ?!? The reason I ask is that if you in the top 3 in beer styles in this comp then you go into the Australian Homebrewing Comp ?!?
I'm only asking because I've not been to one yet. So someone give some answers. If so,the Light hybrid style,Pale Ale & Wheat beer is ok for this comp.
Thanks.


----------



## barls (15/6/13)

yes thats how it works.
styles and more info to come shortly.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/6/13)

could anyone locate the entry form/ flyer for the comp? where to send, costs and details..


----------



## barls (15/6/13)

details should be out shortly mate, stus just finalising some of the details.


----------



## Weizguy (19/6/13)

Madmatty said:


> It this NSW Comp 2013 ?!? The reason I ask is that if you in the top 3 in beer styles in this comp then you go into the Australian Homebrewing Comp ?!?
> I'm only asking because I've not been to one yet. So someone give some answers. If so,the Light hybrid style,Pale Ale & Wheat beer is ok for this comp.
> Thanks.


Light Hybrid: Do you mean pale hybrid? If so that's 6.1 (Cream ale), 6.3 (Kölsch) or 4.3 (California Common/ Steam beer)
For Pale Ale, there are several varieties there.
Wheat Beer - yes, a few categories for those too.

I look forward to judging some of your beer, Madmatty!


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/13)

My sack of Maris Otter arrived today.

Watch out lads :super: :super:


----------



## fletcher (19/6/13)

quick question. if i'm looking to enter a pale ale, when would theoretically be the best time to brew it, given entries need to be submitted by 25th august? do most people brew asap (style dependent of course), or within a month or so, given it needs approx 2 weeks to bottle condition?


----------



## Weizguy (19/6/13)

fletcher said:


> quick question. if i'm looking to enter a pale ale, when would theoretically be the best time to brew it, given entries need to be submitted by 25th august? do most people brew asap (style dependent of course), or within a month or so, given it needs approx 2 weeks to bottle condition?


How long until your beer is at it's peak, after brewing?

Proabably best to use that time-frame, to maximise your beer flavour profile for the judging.


----------



## fletcher (19/6/13)

you're...right. stupid question :blush:


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/13)

If it's a fairly quickly maturing beer like an English Best Bitter or a Mild, you can brew a couple of months in advance, bottle, then when the beer is at its peak you can put it into cryo in the fridge until it's time to enter it in the comp.
Most beers however such as APAs and Aussie Pales seem to hold very well in the bottle - with the comp now about two months away you should have no problem with any of the styles, really.

I'm entering a couple of lagers - one of them, the Aussie, is still in the cube waiting for the cold fridge, but two months is ideal, I doubt if VB gets that long.


----------



## Barry (19/6/13)

What Bribie G said, at this stage brew nearly all styles now. Weizens maybe in few weeks time.


----------



## fletcher (19/6/13)

woo nice. i'll get onto mine soon then  thanks guys.

EDIT: after reading what can be entered, where it says three entries per category, does that mean that i could enter three American IPAs for example? or would it have to be three individual styles in that particular category?


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/13)

"Category" would be for example: Dry Stout, Oatmeal Stout, Sweet Stout - Australian Lager, Australian Premium Lager, Pale Continental Lager, Munich Helles...... etc.

Unless it's changed over the last couple of years, if you win a place, say in the stouts above, with a Dry Stout you can if you wish enter a Sweet Stout in the Nationals instead.


----------



## barls (19/6/13)

fletcher said:


> woo nice. i'll get onto mine soon then  thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: after reading what can be entered, where it says three entries per category, does that mean that i could enter three American IPAs for example? or would it have to be three individual styles in that particular category?


normally three per category group


----------



## Stuster (19/6/13)

fletcher said:


> woo nice. i'll get onto mine soon then  thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: after reading what can be entered, where it says three entries per category, does that mean that i could enter three American IPAs for example? or would it have to be three individual styles in that particular category?


It'll be three per one of the main 18 categories. So you could have three AIPAs if you want, but then you couldn't enter an English IPA or a IIPA.

Just to note that the comp will be on the 23-25th, so the cut off point for entries will probably be a week before that (to be finalised ASAP).

Sponsors are nearly there, and I'm aiming for info to get out there on Friday. No promise though, as this depends on others getting back to me (plus me getting the time to finalise stuff).

We do have some good prizes though, and the main thing is the feedback on your beers after all. :beerbang:


----------



## Fortech (30/7/13)

Hi,

Where can I get an entry form for the NSW comp in August please?


----------



## mikk (31/7/13)

Fortech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I get an entry form for the NSW comp in August please?



View attachment Castle Hill and NSW Competition Information 2013.pdf


----------



## Barry (31/7/13)

There has been some confusion concerning the number of entries per category. The AABC rule is as follows

*D2. Entries. *No more than *two entries *are allowed from each entrant in any one Category.
Within this rule, no more than *one entry *is allowed in any one style. (This rule would
normally be enforced in State/Territory Qualifying Championships.)

The Castle Hill comp in 2012 had less categories so three entries could be made per category. However The Castle Hill Show Competition 2013 is also The NSW State Competition so it needs to follow AABC rules.

I hope this clarifies entry restrictions.


----------



## Stuster (1/8/13)

Barry is totally right (as always! :beerbang: ).

So two pilsners could be entered (category 3) but only one Bohemian Pilsner (3.3).


----------



## ryanclark111 (8/8/13)

I have never entered a comp before but would love some feedback. I have a Black IPA I would like to enter but after reading through the comp details and BJCP guidelines I can't see a definite answer but would lean towards a specialty beer? Can anyone confirm or suggust which I can enter this in.

Thanks


----------



## EvilTwin (12/8/13)

So two questions.

One how is the judging split between day 1 and day 2 ? Looks like I might have to work Saturday morning, so maybe can't attend both days. Also how long do you you sign up for to help be a steward ?


----------



## barls (12/8/13)

there wil be one flight morning and afternoon with a lunch break between. this will be the format both days.

on what barry said, ill be one of the people unpacking and i have small tolerance and will use a knife without hesitation if theres too much tape on them. just a point to remember.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/8/13)

barls said:


> there wil be one flight morning and afternoon with a lunch break between. this will be the format both days.
> 
> on what barry said, ill be one of the people unpacking and i have small tolerance and will use a knife without hesitation if theres too much tape on them. just a point to remember.



never trust an old sea salt with a knife in his hand .........


----------



## barls (12/8/13)

damn right. you allowed to come up and judge fatz. i believe they have you penciled in for the specialty category and meads


----------



## koots (12/8/13)

i heard ian was pencilled in for fruit beers!


----------



## barls (12/8/13)

those too. forgot them


----------



## Barry (13/8/13)

Yes mmmmmbeer black IPA's are in specialty.


----------



## Barry (23/8/13)

Are the results in yet?


----------



## barls (23/8/13)

Barry said:


> Are the results in yet?


have you judged yet?
see you this arvo mate maybe?


----------



## mosto (23/8/13)

Just a quick question, have all posted entries been picked up? Just that my tracking number says mine's been at Baulkham Hills PO since last Thursday. Not having a go at anyone, just want to make sure it got there ok.


----------



## barls (23/8/13)

ill check with stu later today but im sure they have.


----------



## mosto (23/8/13)

Cheers Barls. If they have, hopefully AusPost just didn't scan it out, so it would still show as uncollected. Should stick out like dogs balls. It's in one of those double bottle wine gift boxes that is in a brightly coloured Xmas theme. I pinched it from work, we use them to send wine as presents to customers at Xmas time.


----------



## Barry (23/8/13)

I will be there at 2.


----------



## barls (23/8/13)

see you there barry.
mosto ill ask as i didnt unpack the first half.


----------



## mosto (23/8/13)

Cheers Barls, appreciate that.


----------



## Greg Lee (23/8/13)

mosto said:


> Just a quick question, have all posted entries been picked up? Just that my tracking number says mine's been at Baulkham Hills PO since last Thursday. Not having a go at anyone, just want to make sure it got there ok.


Mine have been sitting there since Tuesday 13th... I'm assuming there will be a few more there than just mine and Mosto's - I'm hoping that someone will collect them all today???

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## mosto (23/8/13)

Grego from SA said:


> Mine have been sitting there since Tuesday 13th... I'm assuming there will be a few more there than just mine and Mosto's - I'm hoping that someone will collect them all today???
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


Either that or, if a heap were picked up at once, I could imagine that the clerk at the PO may not have bothered scanning them, so they would still be marked as awaiting collection.


----------



## Greg Lee (23/8/13)

mosto said:


> Either that or, if a heap were picked up at once, I could imagine that the clerk at the PO may not have bothered scanning them, so they would still be marked as awaiting collection.


Let's hope so - fingers crossed.


----------



## barls (23/8/13)

guys can i get some full names to get stu to check the list to see if they have been entered. happy for you to pm me or stu if you sont want to post up on here.
also did you both do the online entry?
we ended up with around 600 entries so its hard to remember a single box.


----------



## mosto (24/8/13)

Graeme Mostyn is my name Barls. Stu also pm'd me, so I've replied to that as well. Thanks for checking this guys.


----------



## lael (24/8/13)

I don't have any entries in this but live nearby - is there anything to 'see' at the competition? / What is it like there?


----------



## petesbrew (24/8/13)

lael said:


> I don't have any entries in this but live nearby - is there anything to 'see' at the competition? / What is it like there?


If you turn up I'm sure they'll be happy for any help.


----------



## barls (24/8/13)

plenty to see there.


----------



## HalfWit (25/8/13)

I popped into the show ground today for a stickybeak. Everyone was very focused and doing a great job, Stu and the other organizers deserve a big pat on the back. The 15 minutes spent on each beer is above and beyond.


----------



## barls (25/8/13)

saw you drop in.
all done and dusted. congrats to all the winners. the beers were above the standard of last year.
stu will get the results up once he works his way through the massive pile of paperwork he has.


----------



## lael (25/8/13)

What time and where was it? Dropped by late in the afternoon but didn't see the event on


----------



## Stuster (25/8/13)

So results are out and here they are. As far as we can find out, this is the biggest amateur brewing competition held in Australia with 556 entries. (though I'd be interested if there were others that were bigger.)

Well done particularly to Barry Cranston and Michael Wallace for stellar performances once again.

Sheets will follow soon, but I'll need to have a little lie down now. 


View attachment Castle Hill and NSW Competition Results 2013.pdf


----------



## petesbrew (25/8/13)

Thanks for posting it so soon, Stu!


----------



## barls (25/8/13)

lael said:


> What time and where was it? Dropped by late in the afternoon but didn't see the event on


i got home around 6.30 i think we finished around 4.30


----------



## PacNorWest (25/8/13)

sorry for maybe an obvious question, but I got an HC, what does this stand for?

Also, the total scores do not seem to be the ranking criteria... how to the scores correlate with ranks?


----------



## fletcher (25/8/13)

i'm going to guess it means something like 'highly commendable' or something similar?


----------



## PacNorWest (25/8/13)

sounds legit! I wasn't gunning for anything so that is pretty fun to know other people like my beer almost as much as I do.


----------



## Josh (26/8/13)

Most(all?) categories had a few beers that stood out from the rest of the entries. Those 3-6 beers were then placed on a table for tasting by 2 judges generally from the category that had just been judged. Those two judges then ranked the final table beers in the orders of the 1-2-3 and the rest were HC.

I hope I have this correct. I was there for two days and if I'm wrong then I really didn't learn as much as I thought.

Was my second time stewarding after AABC 2010 and sat for one session judging. If I judged any of your beers in Belgian Strong Ales, I'd be interested in your feedback on my judging sheet.

Thanks to Barry Cranston for helping me through judging.

And Stuart for all your great work. How you managed to watch the Liverpool game Saturday night I'll never know. If I were you I'd have been sleeping for 15 hours.

There were countless other people involved with organising that made this comp possible. You know who you are. You were picking up beers from homebrew shops littered around Sydney, you were unpacking boxes, loading the showground fridge, and all the judges and stewards.

A great two days had by me and I highly recommend to any brewers to come along and help out on these days.


----------



## mosto (26/8/13)

Thanks for putting in all the effort guys.


----------



## Stuster (26/8/13)

Josh has it spot on of course. The mini best-of-flight that he describes is to manage any variation of scoring between tables. So the places do not always correspond with the judging scores. And well done to all those whose beers made it to that judge-off. With such big flights a Highly Commended is a really good result.


----------



## Harry Volting (26/8/13)

Top effort guys.
Harry.


----------



## fletcher (26/8/13)

thanks for all your efforts guys. i'd love to volunteer to help out next year, in any form, after sadly missing this year's one.


----------



## Jase (26/8/13)

Is it just me or have the results disappeared?

Thanks to Stuster and the rest of the guys for all of their efforts over the weekend.


----------



## barls (26/8/13)

still there mate, on the previous page im just stoked that my mead took the highest score of the comp. now to get the aabc to recognise meads and ciders.


----------



## Jase (26/8/13)

Thanks barls.

It's just me, I can't see it. All good though.


----------



## PacNorWest (26/8/13)

Thanks a million for the explanation of the judging. It sounds like a pretty thorough process!

And to add to what has been said, a huge thanks to those who volunteered. I couldn't get out there but hope to next year.

ps Josh, my beer was in the IPA category not the belgian strong ale. I do look forward to getting my sheets though.


----------



## warra48 (26/8/13)

Jase said:


> Thanks barls.
> 
> It's just me, I can't see it. All good though.


It's on page 3, post #55


----------



## Stuster (26/8/13)

And a huge thanks to the judges and stewards who came along, most for both days, finishing later than the (very hopeful) 3pm finish time I initially suggested.

Alex Mesker
Andrew Olshen
Andrew Squire
Barls
Barry Cranston
Ben Hammond
Ben Magro
Billy Barnetson
Brendan Abbott
Brendan Moss
Brett Norman
Brett Thompson
Cliff
Colin Batt
Craig Goldsmith
Craig Miller
Danny Hannan
Daryl Shipway
David Tetley
Garry Mansfield
Gavin Abfalter
Geoff Hughes
Graham Ellis
Graham Eyres
Jackie Thompson
Joe Valente
Josh Button
Josh King
Kelly Eyres
Kevin Smith
Les Wever
Mark
Merv Cadwallader
Michael Doherty
Michael Wallace
Michael Ward
Mort Piripi
Paul Ryan
Peter Philip
Philip Crossley
Sam Haldane
Scott Cossens
Scott
Simon Haynes
Stewart Smith

And to the show people, particularly Heather, but also Jill and Jenny who prepared huge quantities of food each day.


----------



## MCHammo (26/8/13)

Thanks again to everyone involved. Looking forward to grabbing my feedback. As a new brewer, this is exactly the sort of information I crave, to get me headed in the right direction from the start 

Hopefully, I can make it along next year to help out.


----------



## Tet (26/8/13)

Ditto on the kudos to Stuart and the whole team for pulling this together - a BIG effort.


----------



## Pokey (26/8/13)

I thought we'd be waiting days for the results to be collated and published.

Thanks Stu and all the judges and stewards, I'm really looking forward to reading my judging sheets and getting prepared for the nationals apparently.


----------



## humulus (26/8/13)

Big thanks and congrads too everybody involved and who entered,Josh mine were in the Belgian strong catagory,cant wait too read the feedback(thats why i entered!) Cheers too everybody involved(again)


----------



## slimygreen (26/8/13)

thanks stuart and everyone involved, i was rather impressed with the efficiency and professionalism shown by all involved and glad to be part of the action... although disapointed i got pipped at the post in the farmhouse cat, but as it turns out was by one of my club members

also thanks for letting me judge in the comp, it was a great experience and thanks to Barry for his guidance and knowledge.

thanks to all the sponsors, especially Wayward brewery for the lucky door prize, the Biere De Garde was great! not sure i canlet the eisbock age any longer.

brendan.


----------



## christopher.whitten (26/8/13)

A special thanks to Stu and all that attended and supported the weekend. Great to hear the number of entries is growing, a boom for creative/scientific types. Sorry I missed out but the snow was great!

Congrats to all placegetters and first-timers! Very fitting that Barry won the inaugural Mel Robson award! Well done, Boss!

Wit


----------



## waz_j (26/8/13)

Big thanks to all involved in organising and judging. I've only been brewing for 6 months so an HC for my APA was a big surprise and I'm really pleased. The knowledge and experience shared on this forum is amazing


----------



## Matt Browne (26/8/13)

Hi all,

Thanks so much again to Stu and the team.
Great to see the boom in numbers.
Congratulations to all who entered!!

Matt


----------



## mikk (27/8/13)

I know it's been said already, but well done to Stuart & the large team of helpers, stewards & judges who made the comp the well-run, smoothly-oiled machine that it was.

I have doubts that it could have been run as well by anyone else.

Congrats to Barry & all that did well, & commiserations to Barls for not having his Supreme Exhibit/Best-of-Show status recognised for his mead. Maybe next year will be different?!


----------



## dagryll (27/8/13)

Hey, thanks all, for the supreme effort. I'm looking forward to the tasting notes on my humble entries.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/8/13)

> Ïm just stoked that my mead took the highest score of the comp. now to get the aabc to recognise meads and ciders.


thankfully sanity prevails and that horse swill is relegated to the weirdos comps where it belongs!! -_-




Well done all - sorry I couldn't get there (again). Missed the fun (though I was at a pretty good substitute event!!!)


By the way, happy birthday Barls you old bastard!!!!!!!


----------



## waggastew (28/8/13)

Long Post Warning!

Over the weekend I was lucky enough to go along and help out at the NSW Homebrew Comp at the Castle Hill Showground. I have been entering beers for a few years now but wanted to get a close-up look at the logistics, the judging and also meet some of the faces behind the names on AHB.

Below is an overview of my weekend, some photos and some musings on the comp. Please note that all info below is my impression/opinion and not representative of the NSW Comp guys (although Stu did say he was more than happy for me to post my experience)







Got to the showground at 9am Saturday and immediately got chatting to some of AHB’s resident celebrities. The organiser Stu had already been there for some time that morning and I believe that he and a select crew had been judging on Friday night to get a head start on the over 500 beers entered.






After a quick intro the stewards launched into serving up the calibration beers to the judges. The judges for a particular style receive a commercial example of a beer in the category they are judging. The purpose of this is to ensure that the scores of each of the judges in that category are about the same, and also I assume to wash the taste of toothpaste/coffee/cocoa pops out of their mouths.






My job for that morning was to co-steward the amber/dark lager section. As a steward you essentially do the following:
- Retrieve the beer out of the fridge (often well before time to let it warm up a little if appropriate for style)
- Open it, pour about 300mL into a jug noting any gushing etc. For the weizen’s that I stewarded on Sunday I also had to rouse the yeast
- Bring the jug to the judges, relay entry number, pour the beer (although some judges preferred to do this themselves)
- After they had finished judging you cleared up the dirty glasses and jug, collected and checked score sheets, and tallied scores
- If the beer scored highly it would be recapped and placed in the fridge for the mini-BOS judging

In between all that there is plenty of washing up, stacking bottles, putting out clean glasses etc. Even that was fun with plenty of banter between the stewards and lots of tasting of any of the higher scoring beers that came back.






One of my first observations of the main process was that the judges take a lot of time to analyse every beer. The average was about 15 minutes although some beers took significantly longer. All the judges I saw took the time to suggest changes if needed and really ensure their judging was accurate. Each beer was judged by two judges and they often conferred with each other and would even seek a third opinion from Stu or another judge if they were unsure.






At the end of the judging of each category typically the top 3-6 beers would be re-poured and judged against each other in a mini-Best-of-Show. Two judges would debate the merit of each beer and then come up with 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and highly commended. This process was independent of the earlier judging (no main round scores were shown) and tended to be based on overall impression rather than spending 15 minutes on each beer. This helps to overcome inconsistencies between scoring by judges and I think results in the best beer winning.






One of the perks of going to the comp was getting to taste the wining beers. I got to taste great examples of styles that we rarely see as commercial styles in Australia (think Barleywine etc) as well as calibrate my tastebuds around what judges look for in styles I like.

After a splendid lunch prepared by the lovely ladies of the Show Society the next round of judging began. I was lucky enough to get a guernsey judging the Porter category. The judging process was a big eye opener on how much concentration was needed to judge beer. For me the beers I judged tended to fall into three categories:

1. Obvious problems e.g. infection, way out of style
2. Overall to style but lacking oomph/key descriptor of style
3. To style, great beers, nit picking to find problems

The thing that hit home was that to win comps your must really pay attention to the guidelines. It is not a ‘best beer’ comp, but a ‘best beer in the style’ comp. A good example I judged in the Robust Porter style that presented with a big sweet chocolate character. It was a nice beer, chocolate lovers would drool, but it just didn’t fit the description. Of course that raises the old argument of brewing for comps or your own tastes.

Sunday morning was IPA’s, Bitters, American Pale Ales etc. I was stewarding Wheat and Rye beers and got to sample a few along the way. Most of the weizens really lacked the pilsener malt quality and lent heavily on the phenolics. The judges on the IPA’s really had to work hard with lupilin threshold a real risk.






In the afternoon I continued with the wheats and then switched to the specialty category. There were some VERY interesting descriptors including a beer with Chia seeds in it! My Dad got to judge the Farmhouse category in this session, something he really enjoyed. The guidance of his co-judge was amazing, he really took the time to ensure they both got it right. They did however get off to a rough start with their first beer a Belgian Wit that had the colour of a brown ale.

Others were judging Old Ales/Strong Stouts and needed plenty of stamina to plough through the high ABV. Still even those guys remained (relatively) sober and seemed to be quite impressed with the standard of entries.

A big thanks to the whole crew who made me feel most welcome. In particular Stu for letting me Steward and Judge, Barls and Les for talking me through the judging process, and Kelly for the guidance re: stewarding. Every person involved was friendly, helpful and only too willing to chat beer and comps and let me pick their brains for nuggets of info.

Lastly I would encourage everyone reading this to get involved in their local/state/national comps. They run on love and passion and are really very fragile things. Without support and warm bodies to do organise and run them they have a habit of dying very quickly.

Stew


----------



## barls (29/8/13)

well written and summarised stew. look forward to seeing you again next year if not before.
ive got to say everyone there was nice and friendly and if they werent sure on things they asked, but this is how it should be.


----------



## warra48 (29/8/13)

Great post by waggastew.
Gives a good insight into the whole process.


----------



## tallie (29/8/13)

Great write-up, waggastew! It reminds me of the first time I helped out at a major comp - great fun and very revealing of what goes on behind the curtains.


----------



## Stuster (29/8/13)

Love the write up, Stew. Thanks for coming along and doing a lot over the weekend.

Score sheets, certificates and most prizes were posted out today. The post office woman was very good about received 130 or so items to post, but couldn't guarantee that all would be posted out today. She did say she'd try though. So could be in your letter box tomorrow, but should definitely be there by Monday.

Prizes kindly donated by the homebrew shops will be coming soon after I hope (I just have to let them know then winners' names and addresses first  ).


----------



## Hoppy Mad (30/8/13)

waggastew said:


> My Dad got to judge the Farmhouse category in this session, something he really enjoyed. The guidance of his co-judge was amazing, he really took the time to ensure they both got it right. They did however get off to a rough start with their first beer a Belgian Wit that had the colour of a brown ale.


Thanks for the kind words Stew. I enjoyed judging with your Dad and getting his insights into each beer.

Brendan


----------



## barls (30/8/13)

Just got this from stu who is the organizer

First, to let you know that the Castle Hill competition appears to have
been the biggest amateur homebrew competition that has been held in
Australia to date. It was a very busy weekend with the 556 entries from the
126 entrants being judged by 32 judges with the help of 20 stewards


----------



## black_labb (2/9/13)

Dissapointed my beers didnt make it. Left them with someone to drop off but being in the middle of siberia for 3 months I didn't get around to giving them the entering details when they became available (I had already left)

Any judges interested in analysing a few for my feedback? I have an excellent belgian dark strong that I had high hopes for and a couple other good ones.


----------



## barls (2/9/13)

sure pm me.


----------



## Josh (3/9/13)

black_labb said:


> Dissapointed my beers didnt make it. Left them with someone to drop off but being in the middle of siberia for 3 months I didn't get around to giving them the entering details when they became available (I had already left)
> 
> Any judges interested in analysing a few for my feedback? I have an excellent belgian dark strong that I had high hopes for and a couple other good ones.





barls said:


> sure pm me.


Happy to pour it into a jug and drink the remaining 3/4 bottle for you Barls.


----------



## campro (3/9/13)

Love the write up and photos! Thanks to everyone who had a part to play in the comp - seemed to run like a well oiled machine.

Appreciate the opportunity to line my beers up against the rest of Nsw and get the considered feedback.

Thanks
Rod


----------



## barls (3/9/13)

Josh said:


> Happy to pour it into a jug and drink the remaining 3/4 bottle for you Barls.


bet you would. Come and share a glass with me josh.


----------



## black_labb (3/9/13)

Can I sit under the table and listen? Throw enough sips under the table and I may get extra points for tight and long lasting head.


----------



## tiprya (3/9/13)

Do place getters get ribbons?


----------



## Stuster (4/9/13)

Yes, though these will follow after next year's show (except for those who were there on Sunday and took them away with them). So I think the next show will be in March next year I think.

Also, if there are more people who did not receive their ribbons from last year's show, give me a PM or email and I will chase that up.


----------



## tiprya (18/9/13)

Does anyone know if any local brew stores will take entries that qualify for the national comp?

I seem to remember last year you could take them in and they'd send/take them for you.


----------



## Barry (21/9/13)

The Brew Shop is going to offer to send down entries on a skip (small pallet). I will speak to them today and confirm details. You still need to pack your entries safely and get them to the store on time (date to be confirm).


----------



## Barry (21/9/13)

The Brew Shop will receive entries from NSW brewers who have qualified for the Nationals. Closing date at The Brew Shop is 4pm Saturday 19th October. If you can't drop them off at the shop it would be best, for the entries, to send them straight to Canberra.
They will put them on a skip/small pallet, wrap the skip and send them on the Monday. This will ensure that they stay upright and reduce some of dangers associated with couriers.


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/13)

Eek, mine's only just gone into lagering.
Hang on it's an Aussie, won't need much of that :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (22/9/13)

Barry said:


> The Brew Shop will receive entries from NSW brewers who have qualified for the Nationals. Closing date at The Brew Shop is 4pm Saturday 19th October. If you can't drop them off at the shop it would be best, for the entries, to send them straight to Canberra.
> They will put them on a skip/small pallet, wrap the skip and send them on the Monday. This will ensure that they stay upright and reduce some of dangers associated with couriers.


Thanks for this Barry.


----------



## Josh (23/9/13)

Received my judging sheets on Friday.

Once again, thanks Stu.


----------



## Barry (16/10/13)

Bump

The Brew Shop will receive entries from NSW brewers who have qualified for the Nationals. Closing date at The Brew Shop is 4pm Saturday 19th October. If you can't drop them off at the shop it would be best, for the entries, to send them straight to Canberra.
They will put them on a skip/small pallet, wrap the skip and send them on the Monday. This will ensure that they stay upright and reduce some of dangers associated with couriers.


The deadline is this Saturday 4 pm 19th October..


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/14)

The Castle Hill show happened a couple of months back. Has anyone received any ribbons or whatever from the show organisers for their places yet?

I never received mine from the previous year (I eventually gave up chasing it). <_<


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/5/14)

petesbrew said:


> The Castle Hill show happened a couple of months back. Has anyone received any ribbons or whatever from the show organisers for their places yet?
> 
> I never received mine from the previous year (I eventually gave up chasing it). <_<


 crikey you gave me a scare.... :wacko:

The show was on at the end of March. I went to the website and the link to the homebrew says that the brewing comp is for August 22nd - 24th ( similar time to last year )

http://www.castlehillshow.com.au/castle-hill-show/home-brew.aspx


----------



## petesbrew (23/5/14)

Yeah all that confusion over the actual date of the Castle Hill show, and the actual brewcomp confuses everyone.

Love it how they're still showing results for 2012 as well.

Considering the show is apparently pretty big, you think they'd actually advertise the thing, but no. Every year when I think "wonder when the show is on?" I discover it was the previous weekend.

2 years in a row I've scored 1st places (woohoo!). It would be nice to have something to show for it.

Important - this is not a dig at Stuster and everyone involved in running the brewcomp. This is the actual show organisers.


----------



## Tseay (8/6/14)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah all that confusion over the actual date of the Castle Hill show, and the actual brewcomp confuses everyone.
> 
> Love it how they're still showing results for 2012 as well.
> 
> ...


Pete , Stuster and his team would have their work cut out, I don't envy them at all . Show organisers mmmmm !


----------



## mckenry (19/6/14)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah all that confusion over the actual date of the Castle Hill show, and the actual brewcomp confuses everyone.
> 
> Love it how they're still showing results for 2012 as well.
> 
> ...


What dates do entries open/close for this? Cant find any info, so maybe not known yet?

Edit 22-24 August. Found it!


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/14)

Once again with only 8 weeks to go, any news yet or a link to the 2014 NSW State competition at Castle Hill?


----------



## MCHammo (29/6/14)

The last that I heard was that nobody has volunteered to run it yet. Maybe this was rumour, or maybe this has changed by now. Would love to hear some official word either way.


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/14)

Would be a disaster if it doesn't proceed, thus no NSWelshmen going onto the Nats. :unsure:


----------



## Ester Trub (1/7/14)

Yes. I am very confused about the whole comp thing.
If you go to the Castle Hill show website it does say that the comp is on 22-24 Aug 2014, but the link takes you to last years entry form.

Also, the nationals are meant to be held at ANHC this year, yet no word on their web site about that either.....
Does anyone have any answers?.....


----------



## tallie (1/7/14)

Ester Trub said:


> Also, the nationals are meant to be held at ANHC this year, yet no word on their web site about that either.....
> Does anyone have any answers?.....


No idea about the NSW qualifying comp, but details for the national comp are at http://aabc.org.au/


----------



## Ester Trub (1/7/14)

tallie said:


> No idea about the NSW qualifying comp, but details for the national comp are at http://aabc.org.au/


Actually the only thing up to date on that site is the date and the fact that it will be held at ANHC.
The entry forms, details, etc are all from 2013.


----------



## mosto (1/7/14)

Ester Trub said:


> Actually the only thing up to date on that site is the date and the fact that it will be held at ANHC.
> The entry forms, details, etc are all from 2013.


I'm assuming because none of the state comps have been run yet. You need to place (1st, 2nd or 3rd) in a category at your state comp to qualify for the Nationals. It' not an open invite.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/14)

Good point, no need for the Nats guys to be too busy as yet, until the states are run. Which in the case of NSW is only 8 weeks away.

:unsure:


----------



## barls (1/7/14)

nsw state comp is up in the air on who is running it. its undecided at this point.
as for castlehill it will be those dates with more info to come.


----------



## Stuster (2/7/14)

Yeah, with the state comp still in limbo the details of the Castle Hill comp are still in limbo. You can still brew for it of course, with the comp to be held at the end of August. As usual we will have all the styles plus meads and ciders. More details to come but something by the end of the week I hope.


----------



## William3265 (4/7/14)

being Aussie I just love this home brewing.


----------

